# Citizen 20th Anniversary Aqualand: First Impressions



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Citizen 20th Anniversary Aqualand, JV0030-01E!

I own dive watches of all kinds, both mechanical and quartz. I choose my watches primarily because I like them. This watch had fascinated me since I first saw photos of it in early February. I had never seen a watch like this before. I thought it was so cool! For sure, it had the bells and whistles, but the advanced, untraditional look of the Aqualand is what captivated me. I desperately wanted more information and a dealer.

I googled the Aqualand by name and model number innumerable times and little information came back, probably because the watch is so new, and there is still little information about it. But, when I learned that my local dealer had the watch in stock, I hustled over the next day to look at it.

In person, the watch blew my mind. Trust me, if you think the watch is cool-looking from photos, seeing it and handling it will confirm every one of those thoughts.

The JV0030-01E is packaged impressively, especially considering its sub-$500 (discounted) price point:










I first thought that Citizen had copied DOXA by presenting the watch in a compressed air tank, but I have since learned that Citizen has used the tanks for years. Included is a 300-page manual in three languages.

The Aqualand was running and was set to UTC when I opened the package. The setting instructions and procedure were entirely straightforward and I reset the watch to local time in very short order. There is no crown on this watch. All functions are carried out by way of the pushers on the sides. Interestingly, when setting the watch or switching time zones, all three hands advance to the 12 o'clock position and move to the correct time after setting is completed. An excellent feature of the watch is that after setting the digital time the analog display moves to the correct time.

This watch is no shrinking violet. It measures 48 mm across and 17 mm high. The actual dial measures about 37 mm. Compare with the DOXA Caribbean:










Although large, the Aqualand does not wear large or heavy. The rubber strap is not overly stiff. The watch sits comfortably on my 6.5" wrist. The strap is a bit long for my wrist, but that doesn't bother me. The strap is held in place by springbars, but the lugs measure a non-standard (?) 27 mm across, which might bother people who want to put on a different strap or bracelet.










Build quality is first rate. The top of the bezel protrudes ever so slightly above the flat crystal and provides a measure of protection. Lume is typical Japanese - strong and visible, and, with this watch, unique. Along with the usual lumed markers and indices, the depth scale and depth hand of the Aqualand are also lighted. Lume outlines the hour and minute hands and provides a very pleasing effect. The head of the seconds hand is lumed, which is a plus compared to other Japanese watches which have the tail lumed. In addition, the liquid crystal display can be backlighted by pushing the upper right-hand button. Accuracy should be a non-issue. The watch is solar-powered, so changing batteries is also a non-issue.

The only negative I've noticed, if it is a negative at all, is the minute hand does not move smoothly and imperceptibly but moves perceptibly about every five to ten seconds. Unless one plans to stare at the dial for extended periods of time, this will not be bothersome.

The JV0030-01E Aqualand is non-traditional. It is different and will not appeal to everyone. It does not have a crown, rounded top or rotating bezel. It is high-tech and cutting-edge. If you like unique, multi-function watches and want to stand apart from the crowd, this watch may be for you.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you









Its good to see something different


----------



## Greenrolex (May 14, 2006)

This is the latest model of Citizen. I love it but price. Anyway, I have a plan to get this one soon.

Best,

Paul


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats! and thanks for the mini review.









Very nice. Got my eye on this beauty too!


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

That is a true Divers' Tool watch!Me Likey!Congratulations Bobby!


----------

